# Mitsubishi HD 1080 - please help with HD conversion



## Guest

I will admit upfront that I am very much a novice here.

About 4 years ago I purchased a MItsubishi HD 1080 series rear projection television.

We've always had it hooked up through the DVR box provided by our digital cable provider.

I would like to get HD quality display - I am open to purchasing a new DVR, signing up for HD service, etc... I just don't know what I need to do.

I am attaching photos showing the back inputs and front inputs.

Thank You!

Mark


----------



## bobgpsr

Get a component video (green red blue color coded, triple RCA connector) cable and connect to one of the component video connections (green red blue) on the right. Looks like you might have three selectable component video inputs on the back of the TV to use.


----------



## eugovector

Don't pay big money for the cable. Get one from monoprice.com

You'll also want to make sure that your set is converged as exactly as possible. Often, a service menu convergence is necessary. If you are comfortable mucking about in menus that COULD royally mess up your set, you can probably find instructions online. If you're not comfortable, it would probably be best to get a service quote from an ISF guy (or gal) in the area.


----------



## Guest

bobgpsr said:


> Get a component video (green red blue color coded, triple RCA connector) cable and connect to one of the component video connections (green red blue) on the right. Looks like you might have three selectable component video inputs on the back of the TV to use.


What do I connect the cable to?

Can I just get an HD Tivo box or do they sell special HD receivers?


----------



## bobgpsr

You can buy a Set Top Box (STB) that will receive free Over The Air (OTA) ATSC television with an antenna. OTA offers both 1080i (NBC, CBS, PBS) and 720p (ABC, FOX) high definition.

You can sign up for HD cable service and get a cable STB that can decode encrypted QAM signals. Some cable HD STB's can also work as DVRs. An HD Tivo box is a viable choice.

Satellite HD has offerings from both Dish and DirectTV.

Then there are BluRay players that will output 1080i HD component video. 

The XBOX 360 has an internet XBOX Live service that will get lower cost 1280x720p encoded movies. The XBOX player will convert this to 1080i for output on component video.


----------



## thomson405

I also have digital cable but you have to trade out your DVR at your cable company for an
HD DVR and it will come with instructions manual.You can hookup your componite video 
to the componite output on the DVR and run them to the componite in on your TV. Then
you will also have to run audio out from your DVR to audio in on your TV. Your TV manual
will explain all of it's connections. Measure how long the cables need to be and make sure
to get a little extra length rather than too short. If the TV has digital audio connection
the use that for your audio. It is very good sound. Good luck.


----------



## thomson405

Sorry,I should have used a spell checker yesterday. Component component component


----------



## nmr05

I also have this television and I have recently purchased a Playstation 3. I'm interested in getting the hd conversion cables for the Playstation but I'm not sure which to get or how to connect them. could someone help me please?


----------

